# hello! from Louisville, KY!



## glider

hello!

my name is Alex. im 16 years old and have been fascinated by mantids and insects in general for as long as i can remember.

i grow a vast number of carnivorous plants! my favorite are the Nepenthes. when i find mantids i love taking pictures of them (like the ones in Sparky's post  ). id like to own my first mantis soon but i have a lot to learn  with bug eating plants...the mantids would have some competition...if not a predator!!  

Alex


----------



## Asa

Hi! I grow carniverous plants too.


----------



## Phantom

Hi Alex,

Welcome, I'm Dave S. from terraforums.com.

I'm planning to setup a display for keeping Giant Asian mantids at an upcoming carnivorous plant show in September.

Your pictures came out nice.


----------



## jmac27

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## robo mantis

I have a few fly traps and pitur plants


----------



## OGIGA

Welcome! Don't forget the search feature of this forum.


----------



## glider

thanks for the warm welcomes!

Dave: i didnt know you did mantids :roll: ever had a "accident" with a mantid and one of your plants?

Alex


----------



## Phantom

I am very new to mantids. I bought a Giant Asian ooth from this site a few months ago and the nymphs are doing great.

No accidents yet. I had a few mantids in a container with some utrics, which are harmless to them, and a few non-cps.


----------



## Rick

Welcome. Be sure to try the search feature for your questions.


----------



## athicks

Welcome!

Although, imagining a mantis being eaten by a carnivorous plant would be kind of sad!


----------



## Sparky

The only insect you can never feed to anything...besides another mantis :?


----------



## hibiscusmile

Hi Alex, welcome to the forum and have fun!


----------

